

How Facebook Fucked Up Its Own IPO - j6r4d3n0i7r5
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2012/05/how-facebook-fucked-up-its-own-ipo/

======
primo44
I'd give the article more credit if the author knew that "phenomena" is a
plural. How can Facebook be a "momentary internet phenomena"?

------
Foomandoonian
An expletive in the headline, followed by a pretentious Shakespeare quote. I
stopped reading when he described Zuckerberg as 'an arrogant 28 year old man-
child'.

I don't like Facebook much, but I'm not siding with this guy.

------
jyrkesh
I could've done without all the hyperbole. I don't like Facebook, but their
IPO was more or a less a success for them considering that the stock has
actually fallen since Friday.

I dislike HFT as much as the next guy, but it doesn't look like this is any
different from most trading that goes on every day from firms like Morgan
Stanley. And as OP pointed out, it's not as if they're doing as well as they
used to be doing.

------
mindstab
So they got more money than they now appear to be worth? Sounds like they made
off like bandits, not fucked up.

~~~
davycro
And they used their inflated valuation to acquire a whole mess of start-ups. I
like your style FB.

------
tedunangst
Somebody doesn't understand the purpose of an IPO...

Worst article yet about Facebook, ad hominems aside.

~~~
watt
The author does not seem to understand how stock market works, at all,
actually. At this point, Facebook couldn't care less what the share price is -
they sold them, the made off with the money, it's all secondary market now -
and the share price now does not concern Facebook, they don't stand to profit
from it anymore (unless some employees would like to sell their stock, etc
etc, but they can worry about that later).

~~~
rvkennedy
The author is Barry Ritholtz, and yes, he knows how stock markets work:
[http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/barry-ritholtz-curriculum-
vitae...](http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/barry-ritholtz-curriculum-vitae/)

------
eshrews
Am I missing something? What exactly did Facebook do wrong? Seems like the
bankers were the ones that made the mistakes when it comes to the facebook
IPO. Facebook made out like a bandit. If the price tanks after IPO, it's not
Facebook that is taking a hit, it is the institutional buyers that were
suckered into overpaying...

------
riamu
Maybe a win for FB but certainly not for employees who would be on a share
vestment plan that's locked to a price that would be (I imagine) higher than
$31 - does anyone know the specifics of the employee share plans and the
amount of the company that was floated?

